# Blueline buses in Delhi!



## gaurav_indian (Oct 8, 2007)

All of you know about the recent incident at Badarpur border across Delhi.Bus killed few people there.Delhi CM Shiela Dikshit was infact advising people that they should learn to walk on the road. Whats your views?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2007)

These buses just break rules like anything and govt. doesnot do anything against them..
They recently did an inspection of these buses but I guess all buses who failed the test also are running on the road...
Govt. simply puts the blame on owners of the buses and doesnot take action...
I just fail to understand that why it is not possible to replace them with new buses....


----------



## utsav (Oct 8, 2007)

i am hearing this from the last six months that these bus service will be stopped but no action till now.seems Shiela Dixit wants 100 more deaths to satisfy herself.these buses r killing people like ants.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 8, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> i am hearing this from the last six months that these bus service will be stopped but no action till now.seems Shiela Dixit wants 100 more deaths to satisfy herself.these buses r killing people like ants.


mate Shiela Dixit has a attitude thats it.And you can see that in all her interviews.She thinks she is the queen. Bloody $%#$%


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2007)

You cant just blame Sheila Dixit for it...The transport minister and hell lotta others are too be blamed too...
She is just waiting for the polls to take some action...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

The whole Govt. is to be blamed. I'm sure the third party owners grease the hands of the relevant authority in the Govt. to make sure their buses run no matter what!


----------



## mediator (Oct 9, 2007)

^Not only the govt. but the people shud practise some discipline too. Blaming only blueline buses wont help.

Well, ask us four wheelers who see the menace of 2 wheelers everyday trying to act as 'traffic cutters'. They try to cut even if they see 2 cms of space between cars, change lanes randomly and in slow traffic their bike's handle go 'to-n-fro' like they are trying hard to get a hold of the handle! Half the time its becoz of their own fault that an accident happens.

I was in a traffic jam, when the traffic moved a little. The car in front of me moved and from no where came a scooterist trying to invade that gap and cut the wind thinking that the traffic wud be static relative to his velocity. I dint see him as he came at a very fast speed from no where n I  moved my car a little. The poor fellow hit the bumper and his scoooter skid. That inicdent sent a frightening chill throughout my body. But to my surprise he got up and acted retardedly again and went off in a flash! Now how wud u explain that? 

Nuff said bt 2 wheelers. What bt pedestrains? They form up crowds while crossing the street. They step down from dividers and start crossing the street from right to left etc n keep moving slowly. The crowd behind them  starts doin the same and the overall crowd that forms then, keeps makin the road narrower. The bikers and four wheelers try to cross that little narrowing gap as fast as possible. And then it becomes a standstill. Now who is to be blamed?

In other countries they have pedestrain red lights too. In our country they teach to cross via zebra crossing! People cant even keep the streets clean and act like nomads outta their home, then forget bt teaching them bt zebra crossings!

I read the news bt blueline killing 7 people: inluding 5 women and 1 kid. The news read that they were standing on a 'virtual bus stop'! When they know bt the bluelines, then y not act sensibly and stand on the proper bus stop? 

So its not just the bluelines, its everyone that needs discipline and its the bikers who need the most! I feel scared of em more than the bluelines! Not to mention the autorickshaws and rickshaws who drive wearing a 'kaffan' and turn at 90 degrees randomly!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 9, 2007)

they have license to kill as all these buses r run by politicians


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

atleast  bus owners make sure buses have left sideview mirror be there.it saves!I know the pain of heavy vehicle drivers,their vehicles are not equipped with the necessary braking capacity!they have to use 2nd or 1st gear to brake!along with the power brake.it takes time and experiance!.be it tata or leyland.

regarding blaming 2 wheelers,these ppl(including me) thinks they are privileged to escape the traffic be it by leftside overtaking or driving over footpaths.they believe this is the way 2 wheelers are to be used!.

thx to police here in kerala.these wrong driving methods are monitored and punishes well.


----------



## club_pranay (Oct 13, 2007)

More people are killed in accidents involving 2 wheelers, as per GTB Hospital Records.

i have myself traveled in blue lines for over 4 years.
i have seen cars, bikes, and even ppl walking on roads, taking for granted that the bus driver will take care.

i asked a few drivers route num 313(vivek vihar-indrapuri), 281(Dilshad Garden- central secretariat), 335(HauzKhas- Nandnagri), these buses are not owned by them. Mostly they have them on loan. they give huge amount of bribes to get this loan, which is on a 19% interest. Their day starts from 5am in the morning, and goes down to 1am in the night. Apart from that they need to pay their monthly bribe to every single police station area they pass to avoid harassment. And in between the day a car suddenly cuts in front of him... if you had been at his place... had you been able to press the brakes on time??

And for the solution,

When all the news channels urged the government to withdraw this service, the buses were taken off the roads... 
But what happens next? The same reporter to pulled the government's **** for not taking blue lines off the roads was again firing at the government for TAKING THE BUSES OFF THE ROADS!!

I came to this realization that for us, government is nothing, but an institution on which we can throw the blame of every wrong thing!! We need to grow up!


----------



## supernova (Oct 17, 2007)

I completely agree with mediator, praka123 and club_pranay.
We cannot just blame the Blue Line buses, in fact its more with the pedestrians. 
I have seen them expecting that a vehicle travelling at 50 would stop by default when they suddenly jump on the road!!! and several accidents happening bcos of this...
However, when reported by media the root cause is never there.. it will just carry a headline like "Killing spree continues..." or something.
No one wants to emphasise the root cause and take the task of educating and discipline the pedestrian and vehicular movement... They just want to put an easy blanket response like "take all buses off road"...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 17, 2007)

Well seems like something has changed this time..
Speed limiters are for a change working on almost all blueline buses...
But I guess its only a matter of time when they will be tampered with again...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2007)

everyday i read in newspaper,i mean EVERYDAY-'blueline killed 2','5 more prey to blueline threat'.
mann,why dont the govt. officials do nething abt it?


----------

